# please identify this plant



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

My friend collected plants from a bird sanctuary called Nalsarovar, which is near my city. He gifted me this beautiful plant for my aquarium. Can u please identify this variety? Because I have never seen this kind of plant at local aquarium shops.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a Najas. Maybe Najas marina...


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

Yo-han said:


> Looks like a Najas. Maybe Najas marina...


thanks yo-han.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yo-han said:


> Looks like a Najas. Maybe Najas marina...


Yep. Good call.


----------

